# A Good Broadband In Kerala



## adityak469 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Needs* - 1 or 2 Mbps plan. Around 2-3 GB FUP. As my sister needs it, there won't be much downloading. Should be unlimited as I have heard that the companies charge on their own sometimes.

*Budget* - Around Rs 600

*Place* - Cochin, Kerala

If there's any Wi-Fi available which meets the needs then it'd be better. Or can I ask the guy who comes to install the broadband to install a Wi-Fi router?

My sister does not know anything about these things so the *installation should be hassle free and the customer care should be good.*


----------



## josin (Jul 12, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> *Needs* - 1 or 2 Mbps plan. Around 2-3 GB FUP. As my sister needs it, there won't be much downloading. Should be unlimited as I have heard that the companies charge on their own sometimes.
> 
> *Budget* - Around Rs 600
> 
> ...



check for airtel in your locality.Positives are  No down times and service within 3 hours. Negative is that its bit costly.

Why not consider a wifi data card and take a 3G Prepaid Sim (so that the operator cant send bills to you for over data usage)

setting up a wifi data card is as easy as switching on your TV. 
check out this comobo

1.Huawei E8231 Data Card 
2. IDEA SIM with prepaid Unlimited Data Packs

MRP	Data Benefit	Data Validity (Days)	Overage	FUP limit	Self activation
646	3 GB Unlimited	30	-	Speed post 3GB@80kbps	NA
745	4 GB Unlimited	30		Speed post 4GB@80kbps	NA
848	5 GB Unlimited	30		Speed post 5GB@80kbps	NA
949	6 GB Unlimited	30		Speed post 6GB@80kbps	NA
1146	8 GB Unlimited	30		Speed post 8GB@80kbps	NA
1346	10 GB Unlimited	30	-	Speed post 10GB@80kbps	NA


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 12, 2014)

josin said:


> check for airtel in your locality.Positives are  No down times and service within 3 hours. Negative is that its bit costly.
> 
> Why not consider a wifi data card and take a 3G Prepaid Sim (so that the operator cant send bills to you for over data usage)
> 
> ...



3G it's out of the options as speed vary very much. can't rely on it. Airtel's plan are not fit for the needs as it's 10GB FUP @1k. 10 GB would last for like 5 months with my sister, so it'll be a waste. Is Asianet good?


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 12, 2014)

Get a BSNL EVDO! truly unlimited! But then BSNL Emps are one lazy people! So get all the info from their offices, go the main office around Cochin and find out, usually the small ones dont give any infos!


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 12, 2014)

abracadabra said:


> Get a BSNL EVDO! truly unlimited! But then BSNL Emps are one lazy people! So get all the info from their offices, go the main office around Cochin and find out, usually the small ones dont give any infos!



already mentioned that Unlimited doesn't matter. even a 3GB 1-2mbps FUP would suffice


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 12, 2014)

BSNL evdo works any day better than any PVT ones I guess, BSNL has a good network in Kerala! 

Now there is a small risk involved! You need to buy an unlocked CDMA/EVDO data card online from olx or ebay, Dont buy the Prithvi Data Card from BSNL; then you need to get the EVDO SIM from BSNL too! You then got to try out the congestion and close proximity to the place of indented usage! If its within city limits I guess 150- 200kbps is within reach, cos most people are hardly aware of BSNL EVDO! Just giving you options, your call finally!


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 12, 2014)

+1 to asianet


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 12, 2014)

abracadabra said:


> BSNL evdo works any day better than any PVT ones I guess, BSNL has a good network in Kerala!
> 
> Now there is a small risk involved! You need to buy an unlocked CDMA/EVDO data card online from olx or ebay, Dont buy the Prithvi Data Card from BSNL; then you need to get the EVDO SIM from BSNL too! You then got to try out the congestion and close proximity to the place of indented usage! If its within city limits I guess 150- 200kbps is within reach, cos most people are hardly aware of BSNL EVDO! Just giving you options, your call finally!



OK I'll tell her to check for EVDO. the plans look good.


----------

